# Max: Summer Swim & Roll



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think Max enjoyed the "Golden Roll" as much as the swim.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

We live in SoCal. Where is the lake in the picture? Is it a private lake?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot wait to see you and Max on Sunday.  I love that gorgeous boy. Please give him rubs for me.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

PatJ said:


> We live in SoCal. Where is the lake in the picture? Is it a private lake?


Yes, this is a private lake located in our planned community in Beaumont. We sneak Max in once or twice a month.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Yes, this is a private lake located in our planned community in Beaumont. We sneak Max in once or twice a month.


Sneak him in? Haha, how in the world do you sneak 130 lbs monster in? Good job Max!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah! Way to go Maxie!! That is one very happy and very clever golden


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Yes, this is a private lake located in our planned community in Beaumont. We sneak Max in once or twice a month.


 
Yea right. Pretty sure Super Max gets to go swimming and do shake and roll as often as he wants.  Max has it all figured out!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*You may need this one day*

Hey Dave
Just in case you need to SNEAK Max in for a swim !!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*Here is another swim/roll*

Here is another one from a few months back . . . do not think I posted it before. I think that disguise would surely do the job. 






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KyQff-4TNY


----------

